# 44 and very regular but heavy periods



## tnmom66 (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be sad to see my "fertility" go--I just had a baby 19 months ago after a 10 year gap and I wish I could have "just one more" before menopause hits.

Do most women have regular periods at my age? Does this mean I'm ovulating regularly, too?

My current life situation isn't such as would make it a good thing for me to have another child, but things can change, I guess.

I recently read that a woman spontaneously conceived and gave birth to her first child at age 55. I don't know that I really want another 10 year gap in my kids, but it makes me think of possiblities.

My last baby was a surprise and birth control baby. I had so much trouble getting my first one, the second 2 were surprises. Other than those first several years of infertility, I have never "tried" to get pregnant.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnmom66* 
Does this mean I'm ovulating regularly, too?

Just because you are getting your period regularly does not mean you are regularly ovulating, but neither does it mean you are not regularly ovulating.


----------

